# E-Tube Project Doesn't Recognize BT-DN110 Battery



## StillTrying

I replaced my original Di2 battery SM-BTR2 with the newer version BT-DN110. When I went to check the installed firmware version of the new battery, much to my surprise, the E-Tube Project application didn't show the new battery as the "Master Unit", but insisted that the old SM-BTR2 was still installed. It even showed the installed firmware version as 3.0.10, which is the current version for the SM-BTR2.

The battery is definitely the correct model, as it shows "BT-DN110" printed on the unit.

I'm trying to set up Shimano Synchro Shift, but of course this can't be done until the new battery is recognized by E-Tube Project. I have ver 3.2.2 of the E-Tube Project software.

This seems quite bizarre as the new battery BT-DN110 is physically present, yet the E-Tube Project software is insisting that it's still the old battery SM-BTR2. Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Marc

Which front junction box do you have?


----------



## rtalain

I think more importantly, which Wireless Unit do you have? The BT-DN110 is bluetooth, so requires the EW-WU101 Bluetooth Wireless Unit, while the SM-BTR2 uses the SM-EWW01 Wireless Unit, which is not Bluetooth.

Hope this helps.

Ron


----------



## StillTrying

Here's the full setup, as listed by E-Tube Project:
Master Unit: SM-BTR2, ver 3.0.10
Junction A: SM-EW90-A, ver 3.0.4
Shifters: ST-9070-L/R, ver 3.0.0
Rear: RD-9070, ver 3.0.1
Front: FD-9070, ver 3.0.1
Wireless: SM-EWW01, ver 3.0.6

It also says that there is an "Unknown Unit". Of course, the Master Unit is actually the BT-DN110, not the SM-BTR2.


----------



## MMsRepBike

The question is how are you connecting to etube?

You need to use a wired connection with your setup.
You don't have the correct new wireless unit.


----------



## rtalain

Yes, it looks like you have the incorrect Wireless Unit. Look at this picture and you'll see that with the BT-DN110, you need the EW-WU101 Wireless Unit. It's about $70, but the good thing is that with both of these installed, you can use the E-Tube app for Android and iOS and make any changes with your phone. Oh, and you can also have synchronized shifting ;-)


----------



## MMsRepBike

You can set the synchro shift mode with the junction box.

Double tap the button to toggle between the modes.

To setup the specifics though you'll need the etubes.


----------



## StillTrying

MMsRepBike said:


> The question is how are you connecting to etube?
> You need to use a wired connection with your setup.
> You don't have the correct new wireless unit.


I am connecting to the E-Tube Project software with a wired connection, using the SM-BCR2 and a Windows PC. So no, I don't need a new wireless unit for this purpose.




rtalain said:


> Yes, it looks like you have the incorrect Wireless Unit. Look at this picture and you'll see that with the BT-DN110, you need the EW-WU101 Wireless Unit.


I don't think the wireless unit is in play as a factor here. To test this, I temporarily removed my wireless unit SM-EWW01, and then checked again using the E-Tube Project software. Same result (with the exception that now there is no wireless unit shown as part of the setup). Still the wrong battery - SM-BTR2 instead of the actually installed BT-DN110.


----------



## StillTrying

MMsRepBike said:


> You can set the synchro shift mode with the junction box.


Thanks, but no, I'm not asking how to set up Synchro Shift mode. As above, I'm asking why the E-Tube Project software doesn't show the correct battery model.


----------



## rtalain

I've heard where some have had problems updating the firmware in the Master Control Unit (battery), with everything else connected. You may try isolating the battery by unplugging the shifters from the junction box, and each derailleur at the derailleur. Then see what E-tube says.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

Last spring I replaced my three year old shifters. When I plugged them in, the software didn't recognize them nor the battery and they didn't shift. After trying a new junction box, the software recognized the external battery and allowed me to update and program everything. Switched back to the old junction box and everything works. 

You might need a newer junction box.


----------



## StillTrying

rtalain said:


> I've heard where some have had problems updating the firmware in the Master Control Unit (battery), with everything else connected. You may try isolating the battery by unplugging the shifters from the junction box, and each derailleur at the derailleur. Then see what E-tube says.


Interesting idea, so I gave this a try, and as suggested, I unplugged all units other than the battery (Master Control Unit); that is, unplugged both shifters, both derailleurs and the wireless unit. Then tried E-Tube Project again, and ... fingers crossed ... no joy! Still showing the old battery SM-BTR2, instead of the installed BT-DN110.

So:



vagabondcyclist said:


> Last spring I replaced my three year old shifters. When I plugged them in, the software didn't recognize them nor the battery and they didn't shift. After trying a new junction box, the software recognized the external battery and allowed me to update and program everything. Switched back to the old junction box and everything works.





vagabondcyclist said:


> You might need a newer junction box.


Also very interesting; my junction box SM-EW90A is also about three years old. There's isn't an actual newer model of the junction box (other than the new bar-end EW-RS910), but I take it from what vagabondcyclist says above that the problem may be that it's an older version of this unit. So one way to solve this mystery will be to get a new SM-EW90A junction box and give it a try.

If that doesn't work, then, by process of elimination, the only thing left would be that I have a defective battery (on possibly even an older model that's mis-labeled).


----------



## rtalain

I don't think it's worth getting another junction box, especially if it's the same model. The reason for the firmware updates is so the hardware can stay current. I'm assuming you've been keeping the firmware updated prior to trying the battery swap. If you haven't, then maybe put your old battery back into the system, update all the firmware, then try the swap again.

I'm very curious to see the solution to your problem, as my BT-DN110 should be arriving Wednesday and I'm planning on the same upgrade.


----------



## StillTrying

Yes, I have been keeping the firmware current.




rtalain said:


> I'm very curious to see the solution to your problem


As am I ...


----------



## rtalain

StillTrying,

Out of curiosity, are you in the SF Bay Area?


----------



## StillTrying

Only in my dreams ...


----------



## rtalain

No worries, since we're clutching at straws, I was going to let you plug in the EW-WU101 Wireless Unit I have just to rule it out. Worth a shot.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

rtalain said:


> I don't think it's worth getting another junction box, especially if it's the same model. The reason for the firmware updates is so the hardware can stay current. I'm assuming you've been keeping the firmware updated prior to trying the battery swap. If you haven't, then maybe put your old battery back into the system, update all the firmware, then try the swap again.


I agree. My junction box was different from what we temporarily replaced it with. We put the old junction box in after doing the updates, etc. and everything works, but if you're just replacing the same part # then it's not the problem.


----------



## rtalain

One more thing. Which device are you using to interface with the PC? The SM-PCE1? Or the SM-BCR2?


----------



## StillTrying

rtalain said:


> one more thing. Which device are you using to interface with the pc? The sm-pce1? Or the sm-bcr2?


Using SM-BCR2.


----------



## rcb78

You will probably need to use the PCE-1 in the single device mode, this is the only way to do firmware one piece at a time. With this method you should be able to get the system going 99% of the time.


----------



## rtalain

Just curious, but with the new battery installed (forget E-tube for now), does the system work? Does it shift with the BT-DN110?


----------



## rtalain

Got my BT-DN110 today and got synchro shift up and running. I replaced the battery and my wireless unit at the same time. Connected with the Android E-Tube app on my phone, upgraded the firmware and I was good to go. Not sure if perhaps the E-Tube PC software is contributing to your problem, but frankly, if you're upgrading to the BT-DN110 battery, your old Wireless Unit is worthless anyway, so you may as well upgrade to the EW-WU101.

Let me know if you have any questions on what I did.

Ron


----------



## StillTrying

Well, I have solved this mystery; in large part, at any rate. I bought another battery BT-DN110. When I installed the new(er) battery, and set it up using E-Tube Project, everything worked. The software shows the correct battery model, and I was able to update the firmware and set up Synchro Shift.

Before installing the new battery and setting it up with E-Tube Project, I was careful to first disconnect all other units; both shifters, both derailleurs and the wireless unit. Whether or not this is actually necessary, I can't say, but I wasn't taking any chances. After updating the firmware on the BT-DN110, I re-connected the other units, plugged into E-Tube Project again just to be sure, and then good to go.


I have two possible theories here, in descending order of what I think is likely (but can't be sure about that):
- The first battery BT-DN110 was defective (or possibly it was actually a mis-labeled older SM-BTR2); or
- it really is necessary to first disconnect all other units when installing a new battery.


Also, just to be clear, my older wireless unit SM-EWW01 works just fine with the new battery BT-DN110. It continues to connect by ANT+ with my Garmin Edge 520 to display gear info, etc.; it's *not* necessary to upgrade the wireless unit to the newer SM-EW101 for this purpose. The converse, however, not true. To use the new wireless unit SM-EW101, it's necessary to have the new battery BT-DN110; the older battery SM-BTR2 will not support the new wireless unit. Yes, I know that I'm not taking advantage of Bluetooth by sticking with the older wireless unit, but I don't really need that.


----------



## rtalain

StillTrying said:


> Well, I have solved this mystery; in large part, at any rate. I bought another battery BT-DN110. When I installed the new(er) battery, and set it up using E-Tube Project, everything worked. The software shows the correct battery model, and I was able to update the firmware and set up Synchro Shift.
> 
> Before installing the new battery and setting it up with E-Tube Project, I was careful to first disconnect all other units; both shifters, both derailleurs and the wireless unit. Whether or not this is actually necessary, I can't say, but I wasn't taking any chances. After updating the firmware on the BT-DN110, I re-connected the other units, plugged into E-Tube Project again just to be sure, and then good to go.
> 
> 
> I have two possible theories here, in descending order of what I think is likely (but can't be sure about that):
> - The first battery BT-DN110 was defective (or possibly it was actually a mis-labeled older SM-BTR2); or
> - it really is necessary to first disconnect all other units when installing a new battery.
> 
> 
> Also, just to be clear, my older wireless unit SM-EWW01 works just fine with the new battery BT-DN110. It continues to connect by ANT+ with my Garmin Edge 520 to display gear info, etc.; it's *not* necessary to upgrade the wireless unit to the newer SM-EW101 for this purpose. The converse, however, not true. To use the new wireless unit SM-EW101, it's necessary to have the new battery BT-DN110; the older battery SM-BTR2 will not support the new wireless unit. Yes, I know that I'm not taking advantage of Bluetooth by sticking with the older wireless unit, but I don't really need that.


Glad that you got it working! Also good that your old Wireless Unit still works; I guess it makes sense that the ANT+ connection would still connect to the 520. You're right of course, that the Bluetooth Wireless Unit isn't really necessary, but it's pretty cool to be able to tweak your shifter settings at the mid-ride coffee stop!


----------

